# Little Johnny......... again :-)



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Little Johnny watched his daddy's car pass by the
school playground and go
into the woods. Curious, he followed the car and saw
Daddy and Aunt Jane in a passionate embrace.

Little Johnny found this so exciting that he could
not contain himself as
he ran home and started to tell his mother, - 
Mommy, I was at the playground
and I saw Daddy's car go into the woods with Aunt
Jane. I went back to look and he was giving Aunt
Jane a big kiss, then he helped her take off her
shirt.
Then Aunt Jane helped Daddy take his pants off, then
Aunt Jane... at this
point Mommy cut him off and said, "Johnny, this is
such an interesting story, suppose you save the rest
of it for suppertime. I want to see the look on
Daddy's face when you tell it tonight."

At the dinner table, Mommy asked little, Johnny to
tell his story.
Johnny started his story, "I was at the playground
and I saw Daddy's car go
into the woods with Aunt Jane. I went back to look
and he was giving Aunt Jane a big kiss, and then he
helped her take off her shirt. Then Aunt Jane
helped Daddy take his pants off, then Aunt Jane and
Daddy started doing the same thing that Mommy and
Uncle Bill used to do when Daddy was in the Army.

Mommy fainted!

THE MORAL OF THE STORY IS:
Sometimes you need to listen to the whole story before you interrupt.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Made me giggle


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Johnny is becoming a bit of a star. :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Little Johnny deserves a kick up the arse.


----------

